# مكتبة كتب للهندسة الكيميائية أرجو أن تعجبكم ....



## مهندس المحبة (31 مارس 2009)

أخواني الأعزاء أثناء ابحاري في النت وجدت لكم هذه المكتبة لكتب الهندسة الكيميائية أرجو الأستفادة للجميع ....

http://wesamelshamy.googlepages.com/ebooks_engineering_chem.htm​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ..........


----------



## ابوجروح (1 أبريل 2009)

*المحبوب*

الله يعطبك الف عافية


----------



## ارهينيوس (2 أبريل 2009)

اكتر الملفات غير موجودة تاءكد منها ومشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وطبعا ومثل ماتعرف المكتبة ليست لي بل وجدتها على النت وطبعا يمكن الأستفادة من الموجود من الكتب التي فيها أرجو أن تجد مايفيدك بها وأعذرنا من التقصير وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## mhkarar (6 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع .......


----------



## شيراز سندبال (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ال10 مواقع لتحميل الكتب مجانا


----------



## شيراز سندبال (8 أبريل 2009)

شيراز سندبال قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد ال10 مواقع لتحميل الكتب مجانا


من فضلكم اعينوني اعانكم الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 أبريل 2009)

إن شاء الله أشوفلك أخي العزيز وهذه من المواقع المهمة في الكتب المجانية وإن شاء الله تستفاد منها :

http://ebooks.amagrammer.net
/http://ebooks.tipsclub.com
http://www.xpressionsz.com 
http://itlibitum.ru/library/BOOK/ENG...CPP/index.html
http://koobe.eu/index2.html
http://www.coltech.vnu.edu.vn/ttmt/ebooks/ 
http://rahmat.zikri.com/books.html
http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.autitles.html 
http://www.maththinking.com/boat/computerbooks.html
http://www.templateen.com
http://www.itebookhome.com 
http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/ 
http://lab.lpicn.org/pub/books/ 
www.ebooksheaven.org 
http://www.anwarica.com/forum/
http://www.anwarica.com/books
http://ebooksclan.org/ 
http://flazx.com/​
أرجو الدعاء ........


----------



## حبيب المهندس (8 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافيه 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## محمود عويس منصور (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك وعليك ويارب يوفقك فيما ينفع المسلمين:56:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا وإن شاء الله يوفق الجميع ........


----------



## سعيدحميدة (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم . الاخ مهندس المحبة ارجو منك مساعدتي في الحصول علي معلومات كافية عن انتاج اليوريا من الامونيا ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وأرجو أن أفيدك بهذا الشرح المتكامل وأرجو الدعاء ..............

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?wo=2006015709&IA=EP2005008033&DISPLAY=STATUS​


----------



## امل سحيم (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك وعليك ويارب يوفقك فيما ينفع المسلمين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي العزيزة ومنورة الموضوع بردك الجميل .........


----------



## محمود بن حسين (11 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
شكراً


----------



## ferhati (13 أبريل 2009)

بار الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## فارس بلال (14 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا الله وايك بما علمنا
اسلك الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعل هدا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع .........


----------



## عبدالله سويلم (15 أبريل 2009)

*الى م-المحبه*

اللهم انفع عبادك الصالحين فى الدنيا بالعلم وفى الاخرة بالمغفره


----------



## عبدالله سويلم (15 أبريل 2009)

_الله يرضى عن كل من يجاهد بعلمه_


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز والله يبارك فيك على ماخطته يداك ...........


----------

